# Medicine entry - PR holder - BSc, MSc



## ShermD (Feb 5, 2016)

I'm a permanent resident in Australia. I have a Bachelor of Science degree in Electrical eng - UK
Masters of Science degree in Electrical eng - UK

Had to do only final year of that 3 year degree program as I had recognized prior learning equivalent to 1st and 2nd years through my Advanced diploma.

Now, I decided to change careers and gonna study medicine

The University Sydney seems to be asking for 3 year FTE (Full time equivalent) and at-least 2 year study in the same awarding institute.

How to know if I fall under such requirement? as it's theoretically impossible to do 2 years in the same institute as the university asked me to do only the final year. But since United Kingdom offered me the certificate, I must be having the same educational knowledge in the same level as a 3 yr full time student, otherwise the university wouldn't have given me a degree certificate in the first place.

If some one doesn't have such a degree of continues study of 2 years in the same university, are they trying to say that person have less knowledge than a person who did the program for 2 years continuously in the same institute? So, the people like me have no other pathway to become a doctor? 

University email responders are no use. They don't give useful replies in these unique situations, they just send us standard links to admission guides etc which is not useful in these scenarios.

any suggestions?


----------



## ShermD (Feb 5, 2016)

no one have any idea? anyone?


----------

